# League of Legends Makros mit Razer Peripherie



## carrni (10. Oktober 2014)

Hallo liebe Community 

ich bin auf der Suche nach jemandem, der sich mit schreiben von Makros für LoL auf der Razer Blackwidow Ultimate und der Razer Ouroboros auskennt.
Ich hätte z.B. gerne ein Makro so, dass ich mit Kata/Jax/Lee instand wardjumpen kann, brings selbst aber leider nicht auf die Reihe 

Hoffe hier kann mir einer helfen, mfg

Gabriel aka Carrni


----------

